# FORUM ISSUE



## Jim (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi,
There is a problem with the forum and Have the best guy looking into it (along with my crappy Hosting provider).

If you log in and close your browser..you will have to log in again. I know its a Pain in the rear....Sorry. I am hoping to have it resolved within the next day or so.


----------



## slim357 (Apr 9, 2008)

I hadnt had to log in for so long it took me a few trys before i got my password right


----------



## Jim (Apr 9, 2008)

slim357 said:


> I hadnt had to log in for so long it took me a few trys before i got my password right




If that happens to anyone, Email me at [email protected] and I will reset your password.  


:x :x :x :x


----------



## DocWatson (Apr 9, 2008)

Did anyone mention that the forum format has been changing from the new one you just changed to to some other strange Red & Blue one ???


----------



## Tompatt (Apr 9, 2008)

DocWatson said:


> Did anyone mention that the forum format has been changing from the new one you just changed to to some other strange Red & Blue one ???



wow random. ha


----------



## Jim (Apr 9, 2008)

DocWatson said:


> Did anyone mention that the forum format has been changing from the new one you just changed to to some other strange Red & Blue one ???




yeah....but it was working fine for 3-4 days. I just made the switch to everyone yesterday.


----------



## Tompatt (Apr 9, 2008)

Jim said:


> DocWatson said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone mention that the forum format has been changing from the new one you just changed to to some other strange Red & Blue one ???
> ...



Hey jim i know this is random... but can u change my screen name? with a capital T? lol


----------



## DocWatson (Apr 9, 2008)

tompatt said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > DocWatson said:
> ...


Which T did you want capitalized ??? :roll:


----------



## Tompatt (Apr 9, 2008)

DocWatson said:


> tompatt said:
> 
> 
> > Jim said:
> ...



DUDE sweet thanks so much...yea that one.      how did u do that?


----------



## DocWatson (Apr 9, 2008)

Jim said:


> DocWatson said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone mention that the forum format has been changing from the new one you just changed to to some other strange Red & Blue one ???
> ...



Just so you can see what I'm seeing.....


----------



## Jim (Apr 9, 2008)

Yes Doc,

That is normal. The default forum is the new one, but its not mandatory. If you go into your profile pick the one you want old= EOS new=getaway.


----------



## Alphawolf (Apr 9, 2008)

Made a few changes....should fix the issue, hopefully.


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 9, 2008)

Just found a bug. Trying to log-in to the Gallery and it won't do the log-in. Does the same thing in the Eos and Getaway styles. 

Under my name it states 3 albums but just two are showing. Anyone else having that problem?


----------



## Jim (Apr 10, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> Just found a bug. Trying to log-in to the Gallery and it won't do the log-in. Does the same thing in the Eos and Getaway styles.
> 
> Under my name it states 3 albums but just two are showing. Anyone else having that problem?



I think it is all related. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Apr 10, 2008)

Jim.. changes look awesome. I don't mind having to log.. . the improvements are worth a little inconvenience.. Keep up the good work! :beer:


----------



## Alphawolf (Apr 10, 2008)

Man what a work out!! :mrgreen:

I believe all the issues are now corrected. Waterwings I see 3 albums. 

The login now should not occur when viewing the Gallery, unless you are not logged into the forum....it can still be viewed as a guest.

Sadly, you may have to delete your cookies and clear your temporary internet files from your browser, close, restart the browser, then again you may not have to. I am hoping to avoid this by having the forum spit out a different cookie name (tinboats_forum).

Jim Coppermine has been updated to 1.4.16 with phpbb bridge installed and, I think, working. 

Have a great day people!!


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 10, 2008)

> I believe all the issues are now corrected. Waterwings I see 3 albums.



Still doing the same thing (have to log-in to Gallery, & it won't log-in), still only 2 albums showing, even though it states 3 albums. Will probably have to do the cookie thing. Thanks for looking into the problem.


----------



## Jim (Apr 10, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> > I believe all the issues are now corrected. Waterwings I see 3 albums.
> 
> 
> 
> Still doing the same thing (have to log-in to Gallery, & it won't log-in), still only 2 albums showing, even though it states 3 albums. Will probably have to do the cookie thing. Thanks for looking into the problem.




Works for me in IE but not Firefox. Im going to mess around with firefox.


----------



## Alphawolf (Apr 10, 2008)

In firefox, Tools -> Options -> Privacy -> Show Cookies

highlight the folder for tinboats.net and click remove cookies...*do not click on remove all cookies as that will wipe all the cookies from the browser*.

Restart the browser (some say to restart your computer...I don't agree with that, but whatever) login with the "Remember Me" checked and you should be good to go.

Stupid host.


----------



## redbug (Apr 10, 2008)

everything is working fine for me and looks great
Wayne


----------



## Jim (Apr 10, 2008)

redbug said:


> everything is working fine for me and looks great
> Wayne



Are you using Internet Explorer?  


IE is working for me
Firefox and Safari are not.


----------



## G3_Guy (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm using firefox and am still having trouble... I have to login each time I visit the site.


----------



## redbug (Apr 10, 2008)

Jim, yes i am using "IE" I had to reload it to my favorites after the update but haven't had any issues.

Wayne


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 10, 2008)

I use IE7. Cleared cookies, but still same problem. Have to do the log-in thing twice. Still cannot log-in to the Gallery.


----------



## Jim (Apr 10, 2008)

We are making progress, Slowly but surely.

Ok! Im using IE7 and am not having any issues.


In Firefox If I go to this URL: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/index.php, the forum remembers me and keeps me logged in...Nothing on the gallery.

If I go this url https://www.tinboats.net/forum. It does not remember me in does not keep me logged in.


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 10, 2008)

> We are making progress, Slowly but surely.
> 
> Ok! Im using IE7 and am not having any issues




No problem, Jim. I'm sure it will all work out. Appreciate everything you and the AlphaWolf are doing to get things corrected 8)


----------



## Alphawolf (Apr 10, 2008)

Also make sure you delete the browsers cache (aka temporary files).


----------



## G3_Guy (Apr 10, 2008)

Just FYI.. Using Firefox... I have tried clearing cache & cookies, restarting the browser, using the different URLs and it still will not remember me.


----------



## Jim (Apr 10, 2008)

Something I just noticed.

Try this (if you want)


https://tinboats.net/forum

and

https://www.tinboats.net/forum


See if there is a difference?


----------



## DocWatson (Apr 10, 2008)

FYI - Still am not able to stay logged in. Did Disk Cleanup and selectively deleted the cookies from the Temporary Internet folder. No Joy.


----------



## G3_Guy (Apr 10, 2008)

Jim said:


> Something I just noticed.
> 
> Try this (if you want)
> 
> ...



Well isnt that interesting... Using either one of those links worked for me. It saved my info and kept me logged in each time. The link I was using in my favorites was https://tinboats.net/forum/index.php and it forces me to log in each time. Needless to say, I will be changing my favorites link. Good call Jim!


----------



## Jim (Apr 10, 2008)

G3_Guy said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Something I just noticed.
> ...




Ok cool! Now, Can you get to your gallery logged in? and back to the forum still logged in?


----------



## DocWatson (Apr 10, 2008)

Jim said:


> Something I just noticed.
> 
> Try this (if you want)
> 
> ...



Jim, I closed my browser (IE6) and tried to come back using the link in my Favorites menu (https://tinboats.net/forum). Did not log in automatically, so I went to this thread and tried both these links. Both worked and took me to a page where I was logged in. Tried to post a reply from the page where I was not logged in and when I clicked the Reply button, it took me to the forum page where i was logged in. Don't know if this means anything, but it seems rather strange.

~Doc


----------



## G3_Guy (Apr 10, 2008)

Jim said:


> Ok cool! Now, Can you get to your gallery logged in? and back to the forum still logged in?



No love on that one Jim. When I came back in from the Gallery, it took me to the Tinboats Home Page. From there I clicked on the Forum link and it required me to log in again.


----------



## DocWatson (Apr 10, 2008)

I believe I've solved my issue with this. Noticed that your link didn't have a slash(/) at the end and mine did. Deleted the slash from the address in my favorites menu and came back without having to log back in.


----------



## Jim (Apr 10, 2008)

](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) 


LOL!


----------



## DocWatson (Apr 10, 2008)

OK.... I'm able to move around the forum, go to the Gallery, etc. But when I go to the Home page and then click on the Forum button I get to the new forum format page and am not logged in. When I go up to my Favorites menu and click on the link I go right to the Forum Index and am logged in. :?: :?: :?: :shock:


----------



## Jim (Apr 10, 2008)

DocWatson said:


> OK.... I'm able to move around the forum, go to the Gallery, etc. But when I go to the Home page and then click on the Forum button I get to the new forum format page and am not logged in. When I go up to my Favorites menu and click on the link I go right to the Forum Index and am logged in. :?: :?: :?: :shock:



I fixed the forum button on the homepage. LOL! 


ok next...........


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 10, 2008)

Jim said:


> DocWatson said:
> 
> 
> > OK.... I'm able to move around the forum, go to the Gallery, etc. But when I go to the Home page and then click on the Forum button I get to the new forum format page and am not logged in. When I go up to my Favorites menu and click on the link I go right to the Forum Index and am logged in. :?: :?: :?: :shock:
> ...



Gallery, still can't log-in :-k


----------



## DocWatson (Apr 10, 2008)

Jim said:


> DocWatson said:
> 
> 
> > OK.... I'm able to move around the forum, go to the Gallery, etc. But when I go to the Home page and then click on the Forum button I get to the new forum format page and am not logged in. When I go up to my Favorites menu and click on the link I go right to the Forum Index and am logged in. :?: :?: :?: :shock:
> ...



Thanks... all is well on my end again !!! 8)


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 10, 2008)

Everything is working good for me. I use firefox, but I have it set to where it logs me out of anything I am into when I X out of the browser. If you hit Control + Shift + Delete, it will pop up with a window that asks if you want to clear private data. If you click yes, it will clear all login names and passwords, as well as any searches and such. I have mine set where it does it automatically.

So, that part doesn't bother me. Nothing else seems to be yet either.


----------



## Popeye (Apr 10, 2008)

Only way I can stay logged on was to login and then save to my favorites.


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 10, 2008)

> Kuddos to our leader , he has dug in and is working hard to resolve the issues.



:beer:


----------



## Popeye (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm not complaining. I am the last person to be complaining about computer issues. Lucky I can do anything with these new-fangled contraptions. I do know that if someone doesn't know about something they can't do anything about it. I'm sure it will all be taken care of in good time. If the weather was better I would be fishing instead of being on here.


----------



## Gamefisher (Apr 10, 2008)

Has the "View new posts since last visit" quit working for anyone else? I just cleared my cache to see if that helps.


----------



## Jim (Apr 10, 2008)

Gamefisher said:


> Has the "View new posts since last visit" quit working for anyone else? I just cleared my cache to see if that helps.



Has not happened yet to me.


----------



## Jim (Apr 10, 2008)

*If you can not log in, Delete your cookies and temp files and then reopen browser and log back in.*

](*,) ](*,) 



Sorry


----------



## Alphawolf (Apr 10, 2008)

Stupid farken things.

Please do delete your cookies, close your browser, reopen and log in.

I hope to GOD it works this time.


----------



## DocWatson (Apr 10, 2008)

Worked for me guys !!!! 

Glad you posted that Jim. I'd been trying to log in for about an hour earlier and finally gave up. Just came back and tried. Couldn't log in but wasn't stuck in a continuous loop like before. Every time I would log in & go to this thread (or any other) and try to reply, I got sent back to the log in screen. Frustrating for me, but you guys must have been pulling your hair out. Good job !!!!!

Spoke too soon. Tried to post this and it returnd a server error. Will try again.

Got to Preview. Now to Submit......

Bingo !!!!!


----------



## Jim (Apr 10, 2008)

I think all issues have been resolved. Big thanks to our Forum whiz Rich! :beer:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 11, 2008)

Ir is now working - going through withdraws cold turkey - whole day without being able to access TinBoats


Arrrrrrrrgh!


----------



## redbug (Apr 11, 2008)

wow it works!!! i lost access to many sites that i forgot the passwords to and have changed my email address 
oh well..


----------



## mtnman (Apr 11, 2008)

It took 3 times of deleteing my cookies but its fine now. At least for me.


----------



## Alphawolf (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## Waterwings (Apr 11, 2008)

8) Everything is working now, and can even get into my Gallery again, _and_ the third album is now showing. Thanks


----------



## slim357 (Apr 14, 2008)

hey Jim Im having problems adding attachments, i just wrote up a report (a few times) and went to add the pics almost everytime I tried I got page could not be displayed, well except for one pic came up fine everytime.


----------



## Jim (Apr 14, 2008)

slim357 said:


> hey Jim Im having problems adding attachments, i just wrote up a report (a few times) and went to add the pics almost everytime I tried I got page could not be displayed, well except for one pic came up fine everytime.




What kind of attachment was it?


----------



## mtnman (Apr 14, 2008)

Every time I try to post a picture it comes up this page cannot be displayed other than that the forum is working fine for me!


----------



## Jim (Apr 14, 2008)

There is an ongoing issue and I am looking at it. 


Thanks! ](*,)


----------



## Jim (Apr 14, 2008)

Hosting company did some "maintenance" an hour ago....Geez, thanks for the heads up! :roll:


----------



## Jim (Apr 14, 2008)

test


----------



## Jim (Apr 14, 2008)

Ok, It seems the hosting company is doing backups and hammering the server, that is what is causing this hopefully temporary problem.

From the hosting company:

Hello,

The message which you are referring to is received when the load on the server reaches some limits. I contacted our System Administrators regarding the case and they informed me that there is a short-term performance issue, caused by the backup procedures, which I informed you about. It turned out that they are still in progress in contrast to the above message. Our System Administrators are currently monitoring your server with highest priority and are doing their best in order to bring its performance back to normal.

We are aware your site is important to you and that is why we are doing our best to provide you with high-quality services. Please, excuse us for the inconvenience and thank you for your patience and understanding in this situation.

Best Regards,


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 14, 2008)

test


----------



## slim357 (Apr 14, 2008)

Cool, i got the other pics up now, it was just odd that the one worked and the others didnt


----------



## Jim (Apr 15, 2008)

Test ](*,)


----------



## Jim (Apr 15, 2008)

Guys,
Im at a place today where I cant check on things. If your noticing issues please post here.


Jim


----------



## G3_Guy (Apr 15, 2008)

It may be just me but I noticed in the new posts I added today that the sentences would not wrap to the next line. They just kept going and going and I was forced to scroll forever to read. I went back and looked at some of the older posts and they seem fine. Did I do something wrong?


----------



## bcritch (Apr 15, 2008)

I had to log back in again when returning to the site. I had some page unavailable errors when trying to access the site from my bookmark. I had page unavailalble after submitting a post.


----------

